# تركيبة لابادة البعوض



## chem1982 (3 مايو 2012)

لقتل الاطوار الاولي من البعوض يرش الزيت المتخلف من الماكينات علي سطح الماء او يرش مستحلب بترولي من د د ت كما تستخدم الخميرة القديمة مذابة في الماء لجذب البعوض المنزلي وذلك كمصيدة للقضاء علية وتستخدم لقتل اليرقات تراكيب خاصة من 66%كيروسين ماء 33% بيرثرم 1% تيبول .5 % ويخفف هذا المحلول بنسبة 1:10 وهذا المحلول لا يضر الاسماك والطيور 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## مازن81 (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي 
مواضعيك سلسة بسيطة رائعة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## amr hozien (1 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا 
الرجاء ارسال رقم المحمول على الخاص


----------



## abo amal (6 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

انا جربت الخميرة مع الماء والسكر ولم اجد نتيجة كنت هعمل اخلاء للبيت بسبب النموس


----------



## BDDLLH (22 مارس 2015)

يااخى الفاضل لم تزكر طريقة تجهيز الاغراض الى كاتبها وضح وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ساره بدر (7 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## yaser01220 (25 يونيو 2016)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

